# Too much activated charcoal LOL



## whitewitchbeauty (Oct 24, 2015)

I was making soap bars today for eczema and psoriasis. When it came time for the activated charcoal bar I accidentally poured about 3 ounces into my 1 pound mix and a poof of  black dust floated around my face and in the air LOL! These bars will be very dark. Will this be bad for skin or OK to use? The soap is so black  haha!!! I meant to gently pour in a tablespoons worth woopsy!!!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 24, 2015)

That's a bummer! They will probably be very drying and possibly stain washcloths.  I'd test them out a bunch before giving them to anyone else.

Back when I was a teenager, I used a clarifying charcoal mask - it really worked... maybe your bars will act the same way.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Oct 24, 2015)

I was bummed and shoulda coulda woulda... Oh well.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 25, 2015)

You could take this batch and grate it up. Then, make another batch of the soap but melt enough of this grated soap in the oils so that enough AC is in there.

You'd need to work out how much of the gratings to use to get the right amount of AC and then of course reduce your new batch weight by the amount of shavings used. But it would save them in a useful way


----------



## nsmar4211 (Oct 25, 2015)

Would make an awesome looking confetti soap....


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 25, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> Would make an awesome looking confetti soap....



Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Oct 25, 2015)

Cool idea! Thanks! I also made salt bars and pine tar soap bars, those look good. The cactus soap i made turned out ok too, but it's a little soft.


----------



## Misschief (Oct 25, 2015)

I made another batch of beer soap. I like this one MUCH better than the one I made Friday night.



Blackstrap Ale soap #2 by Ev Skae, on Flickr


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Oct 25, 2015)

That beer soap is dope!


----------



## Misschief (Oct 25, 2015)

Oops.... I meant to post that in the "What soapy thing have you done today?" thread. Is there a way of moving it??


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Oct 25, 2015)

I dont know, sorry. It sure is lovely though


----------

